
 Google Official SEO Guide For Your Blog - thomasoppong
http://boostta.com/2010/03/15/google-official-seo-guide-for-you-blog/
======
pie
Simply links to a PDF, sans any analysis:

[http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-
optimiza...](http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-
starter-guide.pdf)

